# Me in my motor!



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thought I'd get pic of me in my car! check out the arm pose :crazy:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

oh and I just ordered some dbol from an email source, 100 tabs gonna run 15mg 2wks on 2 wks off..


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

CHAV!:tongue10:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> oh and I just ordered some dbol from an email source, 100 tabs gonna run 15mg 2wks on 2 wks off..


Hey Luke,

How old are you? In all honesty hun, unless you are going to compete, from what I have heard from loads of the 'big guys', is that it is best to wait until you are pushing 30 to do gear.

Have you also got PCT for this, I don't even know if you need it for this, but........................

Respect

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

ha ha get lost! I'm not a chav at all! My car is a bit boy racer though :S your just jealous because I'm better looking than you, AND LEANER!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> ha ha get lost! I'm not a chav at all! My car is a bit boy racer though :S your just jealou because I'm better looking than you, AND LEANER!


leaner=yes

better lookin=yes

chav=yes:tongue10: :blowme:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm going to compete yes. There is no point competing without gear, was thinking of doing under 70kg but theres no way I can beef my legs up and stay under that weight as I'm already really damn lean! Thanks for your concern.. I'm 18 btw..


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> ha ha get lost! I'm not a chav at all! My car is a bit boy racer though :S your just jealous because I'm better looking than you, AND LEANER!


You forgot modest LOL!!

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'm going to compete yes. There is no point competing without gear, was thinking of doing under 70kg but theres no way I can beef my legs up and stay under that weight as I'm already really damn lean! Thanks for your concern.. I'm 18 btw..


You don't wan't want to hear it and I'm sure you'll know better, but you are too young for gear.

Do you have any Nolva to hand?

Not getting on your case, just looking out for ya mate.

Predator


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

i know but its no worse than drinking alcohol or smokin is it.. its better because it carries positives to! I don't smoke ever and only drink occasionaly so I'll make up for it in gear.. I'll only do one cycle so can it really do any damage?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'm going to compete yes. There is no point competing without gear, was thinking of doing under 70kg but theres no way I can beef my legs up and stay under that weight as I'm already really damn lean! Thanks for your concern.. I'm 18 btw..


No point in competing without gear? Have you been to see any of the shows?

Here is a pic of one of my 'natural' buddies. He competes in the IFBB as a NATURAL and gets in the best fricking condition I have seen.

Please hold off the gear. You also need PCT. You could get bitch tits with D-BOL.

Seriously, I am sure some of the lads will tell you to hold off as well.

x

x

x

T

I think I may have to get more pics of lads I know who have been natural for life or compete as naturals now. The quality of the competitors at natural shows is awesome!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> i know but its no worse than drinking alcohol or smokin is it.. its better because it carries positives to! I don't smoke ever and only drink occasionaly so I'll make up for it in gear.. I'll only do one cycle so can it really do any damage?


In all honesty young one, I don't know if one course is going to mess you up. There is that possibility.

I work in a lab where we see all the Fc_UK ups from gear. I know it can be done safely, however, YOU ARE SO YOUNG AND YOUR NATURAL TESTO LEVELS ARE STILL SO HIGH.

Have you maximised on your training and diet? Are you still eating fast food? There is no magic pill to getting big fast.

I have seen so many guys expand and contract in the gym. Often easy come easy go.

Ask Paul G, TinyTom, Paul S, Supercell, Hackskii their opinion.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> i know but its no worse than drinking alcohol or smokin is it.. its better because it carries positives to! I don't smoke ever and only drink occasionaly so I'll make up for it in gear.. I'll only do one cycle so can it really do any damage?


Glad you're listening mate. It can cause [plenty!

I see you have referenced alcohol. Yes they are both bad for the liver. You should take milk thistle and ALA to help protect the liver.

That's not really the issue though mate. Gear at your age can mess your growth plates and stop you from naturally growing.

Your natural test should already be ata high due to your age. If you do gear now, you could have the test of a girl further down the line.

If you go ahead with it, you should have Nolva to hand. You don't want to get gyno (bitch tits) D-bol is known for that!!

As for 'I'm only gonna do one cycle'. Forget that! If you do one you will do more and more.

The gain from a D-bol only cycle will not be much anyway. You will blow up in size from the water and get some strength gain, but much of what you gain, you WILL lose!!

As Tatyana was right in asking, do you have anything for PCT?

Predator


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll do nolva as I've read clomid doesn't agree with many.. Tell me how to take it safe then because I really just want to do it..


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'll do nolva as I've read clomid doesn't agree with many.. Tell me how to take it safe then because I really just want to do it..


Just have enough Nolva at hand, so if your nips start acting up, you can take one a day to stop the gyno.

As for PCT. I know a few lads are trying Nolva only but Clomid is tried and tested!! Not to mention fun! 

There are also plenty of herbal tabs you can try which will really help.

A few of the other lads will no doubt be on soon to better advise you.

I'm a bit wary about what I should tell you, due to your age.

I don't want to upset a MOD or look like I'm encouraging you!! 

Predator


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I'll only do one cycle


Oh, if I had £1 every time I heard someone said that!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok then...

from what i have read 3 things become apparent..

1. you are too young to use gear.

2. your body has not reached its peak naturally better gains can be achieved through diet and the inclusion of OTC supplements.

3. You *WILL *do a course no matter what is said in this thread

i do use AAS and i do compete this last year i have used no AAS and i am currently dieting for a show in 10 days gear free.....this was a personal choice for me just like it is for many natural guys.

like T i have many friends who are natural athletes and compete on the world stage so it is very incorrect for you to state that you have to use AAS to compete.....but like i said above you have already made your decision i just hope that you are in possession of all the facts about AAS before you start any course at your age...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for what it is worth there are alot of things that can go wrong, here are just a few:

Lower HDL's and high triglycerides (lipid profile takes a huge hit on orals).

Hair loss, yep, test does convert to DHA so if you are pre-disposed to it you will lose it faster.

Supression of your HPTA, yes it does happen, supression is usually temporary but in some instances it is permanent, not real likely but possibly.

I had a personal friend that was shut down for one year with the test levels of a woman after a cycle. He could not get an erection even with viagra.

Hey now that one sounds killer huh? 

Acne, very common with young guys, some acne leaves scars so you can kiss that pretty face away if there is acne scars.

High blood pressure, common on gear due to water retention and among other things, high blood pressure is the single biggest cause for kidney failure, and that does not heal up like the liver.

Prostate enlargement, well you will get that anyway when you get older so why hurry things along?

Mood swings, some have this more than others but if you do you might end up losing some patience with others and this is looked down on by most.

Injuries, yah it does happen, got two of them from gear pushing it super hard going above my natural limitations, shoulder injury from bench (ya know trying to get to 350 on the bench. Bicep tear going super heavy thinking I will blast them to get them huge.

If I didnt take gear I would be injury free, I have lifted for 28 years and never got an injuyr with the exception of the gear.

Sleep loss is common on gear, so is bloating, not hungry, feeling hot.

Immune system supression, comming off a cycle it is common to get sick, It happens more time than not.

Stunting your growth by locking your growth plates. Yah, it can happen, what if you were going to grow a bit more and took gear? Yah, you are done there, no more growth could occur, sucks when you are 5'7" like me

Just one cycle?

That is a good one, I said the very exact same thing.

Ok, now a few things, I am willing to bet that you have not been in the gym for any period of time.

I would get your core lifts up and tecnique down big time. This will give you the foundation to pack more size on your body developing your core.

Super important dude.

This allows all the connective tissue to strengthen. Taking gear developes muscle but nothing for connective tissue (deca can help here), this in itself is a good reason to get injury.

I was at my max lifts when I hit the gear, at the time I could not even find a weight each week to lift I got so strong, POW,,,,,,,injury, now almost 3 years later I am still not 100%

Work on your diet, work on your basic core lifts.

Go back to the basics and hit those legs.

Did you know that certain lifts raise natural test levels?

It is your choice though but I would take the time to figure out the best plan of attack if it was me, I didnt and I never knew there was a forum like you do.

I came her after I failed taking some stupid ass's advice about gear.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

(round of applause) spot on hacks rep due (not that u need it)


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi mate how long have you been training for


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Wot more can be said after Pred, Paul, Scott, Tat, have all summed it up mate, yes u may well be lean but i would take a guess and say most of us were at ur age, hell i was alot leaner than u were at ur age, like wots been said i couldn't agree more with, Get your diet spot on, get a few OTC supp's and give it time ur only young once live and enjoy it.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I think he's done a runner with all this good advice on hand. Cant really add much more to what has already been said. I didn't start using AAS until I was 27 and I do regret ever taking them.

This kind of young arrogant attitude will set you up for a big fall, but hey you're the man so what does it matter?

James


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Have to agree with above post's m8, simply put, you are too young! i got uptp 15 half stones natty! and I only started using when i could not exceed as I hit a wall in my training! and im 23! so theres need to start at that age! there are plenty of supps that will help you grow faster natty! such as CCE ect..(works a treat!) good diet/sleep and rest is all you need bud!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> ok then...
> 
> from what i have read 3 things become apparent..
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> I think he's done a runner with all this good advice on hand. Cant really add much more to what has already been said. I didn't start using AAS until I was 27 and I do regret ever taking them.
> 
> This kind of young arrogant attitude will set you up for a big fall, but hey you're the man so what does it matter?


I really appreciate all advice etc but I don't appreciate all that "you're the man" rubbish as I've never said that. I read an article about the use of dbol as a supp.. taking 10mg ed mon-fri then having weekends off.. because of the low dosage I was thinking most side effects would be avoided as side effects only come when you use more than you need (hence water retention) I'm not an idiot who just wants to bang gear in, I've done countless research and read so many different articles stating the bad points and the possibilities of side effects but have you ever read hay fever side effects? If you have you'll know that there are hundreds of them but I'm sure you'll only suffer from them if you take more then needed.. Can I take it safely? Thanks alot everyone from ukm


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hey mate, dont take offense to what people have said they have aired thier opinions and thats what a forum is here for...

i think u are too young.. i started about 20 and had been training for years and i still think i was too young and now nearly 23 i still think i shouldnt have started yet...

but if u are going to take them a cycle like samurai is the best u can do...

rember it will fuse your bones so no more growing for u mate and males grow upto 21 yrs old minimum...

And the fact u posted ur picture of u with ur arm hanging out ur car doesn't portray a good image of u...

picture paints a 1000 words mate remeber.. we will give u advice if u choose to take them but i still strongly recommend u stay natural and up ur calories


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

people are trying to look out for you. Dbol is not a supplement its a medical steroid drug, you will suffer side effects no one knows what they will be as we are all different, you may get acne, you may get water retention, high blood pressure, an upset stomach, no one knows because we are all different, you may get all , you may get none.

You say youve done lots of reading , well here you are saying dbol is a supp its not, its a drug, supps are things that can be bought Over The Counter.

Youve got lots of time to do this, if you even ever need to, but as has been said it looks like youll do what you want anyway, thats what annoys people.You cant come in here and ask for advice from guys who know what they are talking about and then say " nah im just gonna do it anyway ", or there would be no point asking, thats just rude.

And if you are gonna do it, i hardly think doing it mon to fri is the best option, the level in your blood will be up and down and all over the place.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've just had a serious chat with Paul G and think I'll hold it off.. The gear is on its way but didn't cost much anyway.. atleast it's here for when I decide to use it, hopefully it won't expire by the time I'm 21! I'm startin my new diet as of tommorow and I'll post my gains in this forum in a month.. I was hoping to compete in the under 70kg comp naturally but I don't think I'll look good that light, as I'm 5,8 tall..

here's the diet

8.00am - Weight Gainer Shake (900Kcals / 80g Protien / 150g Carbs)

9.00am - 6 WHOLE eggs (omelette / scrambeled) on toast

10.30am - Protein meal (Shake or Tuna/chicken/turkey Sarnie)

12.00pm - Lunch - High Protein, high carbs

2.30pm - Same as 10.30am

5.00pm - Same as 12.00pm

7.00pm (PWO for me) - Weight Gainer Shake

9.00pm - Dinner - Protein + Veg

11.00pm - Protein shake / bar / meal

Cheers everyone..


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> hey mate, dont take offense to what people have said they have aired thier opinions and thats what a forum is here for...
> 
> i think u are too young.. i started about 20 and had been training for years and i still think i was too young and now nearly 23 i still think i shouldnt have started yet...
> 
> ...


Baz Pants,

I think some men can grow until 26 years of age! That is the extreme but I was sure it was older than 21.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

26!!! only if they started puberty at like 18 yrs old!lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=51461

Just wanted you to see what sort of conversations you have started young one.

RESPECT for holding off.

Get your training right, get your diet right. Train for a couple of years, SERIOUSLY and then see what is what.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=51461
> 
> Just wanted you to see what sort of conversations you have started young one.
> 
> ...


i see your lil coment on the thread about what i said..and to be honest u are living in a complete dreamworld if u think all natural competitors are natural..

And i did say all..i'm sure some are natty

just like stating all olympic sprinters are natural which they obviously are not especially since the balco trial was released...

they may be a few guys on the other site who compete as natural but have tried IGF/insulin/GH/steroids and the ten year rule is bollocks lol as soon as its out ur body ur good to go..... but obvioulsy wont admit it on an open board


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> i see your lil coment on the thread about what i said..and to be honest u are living in a complete dreamworld if u think all natural competitors are natural..
> 
> And i did say all..i'm sure some are natty
> 
> ...


Sorry T but i gotta agree, There are peeps who are natty, but there are also peeps who "claim" to be natty when I know, repeat know as A FACT, they aint, the thing is, people will be people and denie everything so they are able to achieve there goals by any means! ofcourse thats not to take anything away from them, but fact is i beleave and know that 90% of competitor's in any sports do, have and will take anything that will give them an advantage, and in bodybuilding especially


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Sorry T but i gotta agree, There are peeps who are natty, but there are also peeps who "claim" to be natty when I know, repeat know as A FACT, they aint, the thing is, people will be people and denie everything so they are able to achieve there goals by any means! ofcourse thats not to take anything away from them, but fact is i beleave and know that 90% of competitor's in any sports do, have and will take anything that will give them an advantage, and in bodybuilding especially


:withstupi

gotta agree with u on that... I know one guy who I used to train with who was a natty - he looked F**King great.. but he had been training 25yrs and it turned out that he had been using pro-hormones.... so what is a nat bb exactly... no sups at all?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

damagedgoods said:


> :withstupi
> 
> . so what is a nat bb exactly... no sups at all?


Thats is the real question!! when I go to morocco i am the Biggest person in my town! (Small peeps are gr8!) and when you tell them you take protein they say you are un-natty!? mite sound strange but In away they are write as it is a suppliment, and AAS are in away of supps, so natty could mean what? no AAS, but pro hormones, HGH, IGF, SLIN, Creatine, glutamine, Trib...ect...anything that has not been branded an illegal preformance enhancing drug?

now thats said, lets go back to callin lukey a CHAV!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Huns,

Yes I get that some cheat, and that not all natural competitors who claim to be natural oops natty are not natty. (LOL I love that)

Baz pants, you stated that 99% of the natural BBers took GH, IGF or insulin.

That statement underestimates the hard work and dedication of athletes who are natural.

Hello, I have probably only had fast food about 4 times in the last 4 years (and TWICE was last weekend BAD NURSE). What I have as 'cheat' meals most women would consider diet food.

I have also observed how some of the young men in the gym train, hear them complain about not growing, and then I get to tell them to lift some bloody weight you fricking wuss!

I am chucking around more weight than they do half the time. And these are not small young men either.

I may be a bit naive, well yes I am, but I like it in my happy world where the good guys win.

I keep getting asked if I have taken anything also BTW, cause there are some that don't believe I am natural either, so maybe that is why I am so inclined to argue this point.

I get that I have the lucky gentics, I grew up in a really clean environment, was fed really great food (my mom did NOT let me have JUNK) and my dad's side of the family had a few farms (STEAKS), sports from a very young age, distance running by 13 and weight training by 16.

I am NOT against people doing gear. I am opposed to doing gear without ALL the information and HOW to do it properly and aware of all the risks.

I am just so glad that I got into this game a bit older as I am sure I would have been seriously TEMPTED to do gear myself, if not do it when I was younger.

I may be a bit naive, however, for ones so young, so cynical about what is possible.

I do adore you lads

Respect

x

x

x

T


----------



## ghostfacekilla1 (Apr 14, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> I've just had a serious chat with Paul G and think I'll hold it off.. The gear is on its way but didn't cost much anyway.. atleast it's here for when I decide to use it, hopefully it won't expire by the time I'm 21! I'm startin my new diet as of tommorow and I'll post my gains in this forum in a month.. I was hoping to compete in the under 70kg comp naturally but I don't think I'll look good that light, as I'm 5,8 tall..
> 
> here's the diet
> 
> ...


haha doesnt look like you know how to eat


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

ghostfacekilla1 said:


> haha doesnt look like you know how to eat


Nice input Ghost - You talking to me or luke?

If you dont have anything useful to say, then dont bother.

Luke _ when i gave you my diet, I didnt mean copy it exact 

Im 6ft 2" @ almost 17 stone, it would be a bit much for you!

Similar layout, just not as much.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree Paul, Ghost should have given an example instead of a slag.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Paul Govier said:


> Nice input Ghost - You talking to me or luke?
> 
> If you dont have anything useful to say, then dont bother.
> 
> ...


Paul

See you do the morning 'HOBBIT' thing like me, I often have 3 small meals and 2 proper meals before 1 as I am just so bloody hungry in the morning, and my body says EAT! I usually do about 8 meals a day (plus rice cakes as snacks!!)

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

From what i have read on this thread, you are on to a winner Lukeybigarms. Most of the guys/ladies on here are willing to help you and they show their concern for you and your health. I'm shocked at the amount of posts i see from guys that are too young for AAS but they are so sure its right for them

At least you have listened to good advice and are willing to to take another look at training and diet. Now you have got everybodys support. . . take advantage and use every bit of help you are given. It would have been all too easy for everybody to turn their backs on you and let you waste your time and damage your health. I'm impressed with your fresher attitude and also that of other board members. I look forward to seeing your progress over the months:lift:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It's really strange to see the old faces anti-gear on here, when a year ago they were all pro gear.

:S

Chef would be proud.


----------

